# Blueberries are pink-red??



## maxHR (Feb 14, 2014)

Anyone blueberry farmers around these here parts? I purchased some american canned blueberries to help america pay down its debt and was surprised by the colour. 
(See photo). Is that normal?


----------



## Diwundrin (Feb 14, 2014)

Where ya bin Max?  You've been MIA, gotta note?

There's a Blueberry farm near here and they only sell blue ones, but who knows what happens to them when they processed and canned.  I keep thinking about the strange colour of those preserved Marischino cherries. I've seen them all colours from pink to black.


----------



## maxHR (Feb 14, 2014)

Hello Di Wundrin, how you doin'? Have you moved yet? I'm struggling with climate change here, heat and drought is killing me.
worst drought i've seen, even the singapore daisy is dying. 
    Hardly use my whippersnapper all summer. 
I thought the blueberries would cheer me up, they are stuffed full of anti matter or somethin'.


----------



## Jillaroo (Feb 15, 2014)

_*Hi Max sorry to hear you are having problems with the damn drought, good to see you here*_


----------



## maxHR (Feb 15, 2014)

Jillaroo said:


> _*Hi Max sorry to hear you are having problems with the damn drought, good to see you here*_



Thanks JIllaroo, it has not been all bad, not many weeds this year. The weather bureau keeps forecasting rain that never happens,
there is supposed to be some coming next week from Wednesday.


----------



## Diwundrin (Feb 15, 2014)

Not moved yet Max but they reckon finished 'next week' so getting close.
The drought's biting here too, never seen the N. Coast so dry.  Floods 'n droughts in spades lately, a medium line would be nice for a change though.

Promised rain today has appeared, big batch of it. I can see it!  But it's all passing by a few K south of here and we're dry as a bone.
Few showers yesterday but not enough to soften the ground.

As long as it's not 'dark matter' they're stuffed with those berries should be okay.  
(But did you check they're from USA and not UAR??)


----------



## maxHR (Feb 15, 2014)

I checked the label, definitely USA. Chance of rain here from next wednesday, but all the forecasts this summer have been wrong so far.


----------



## Diwundrin (Feb 15, 2014)

I can send ya some Wellies I won't need again but they might be a bit small.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Good luck with some wet feet for a change anyway.


----------



## LogicsHere (Feb 15, 2014)

If you've ever eaten a blueberry pie, they turn purplish also. I suppose it does have to do with processing and/or cooking.


----------



## GDAD (Feb 15, 2014)

Max: where did Woolies SELECT the blueberries from? China , Peru,?:notfair:


----------



## RedRibbons (Feb 15, 2014)

That is the color they turn when they are canned. My great-grandma used to can Huckleberries and they looked the same way.


----------



## Rainee (Feb 15, 2014)

Exactly as Red Ribbons said I buy them to pop in blueberry muffins and they are exactly like that .. Max why don`t you pop in 
say 6 bushes to grow your own blueberries .. with spray and little water and maybe a net over when they are fruiting they 
will do you nicely and work out cheaper for you too.. I had them growing at Erina Heights once and quite easy .. to maintain.. the kids used to eat them all before I could get them off the bushes lol .. but still had plenty for muffins and pies for them.. and also to eat with yoghurt..


----------



## maxHR (Feb 15, 2014)

Ok thanks for the advice, i'm not dead so i figured the colour isn't poisonous. As for growing them, this is queensland, hot one day, stinkin' hot the next, followed by flooding, then drought.


----------



## Rainee (Feb 15, 2014)

Ok sorry for the area Max thought they would grow in hot climates I know they do in Northern NSW and where we are Central Coast area ,.never mind but great that you get the tinned and maybe fresh ones.. the frozen from the freezers are good to have too.. they are a great antioxidant so I use them a lot..


----------



## Bullie76 (Feb 16, 2014)

Love my blueberries. A lady down the street from me has a couple of bb bushes. Amazing how many are on those 2 bushes. She gives me a big freezer size bag every year. I buy some at the grocery store too. Great for cereal and pancakes.


----------

